# Signs of Coccidiosis?



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

My Mini Nubian doeling had scours pretty bad and had them since late last night. I was hoping she'd be better in the morning but there is diarrhea all over the kid stall. She was born 1/31/13. She's also hunching her back a little, it seems. Unfortunately, the only sulfadimethoxine treatments Tractor Supply carries it this product:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...ory_rn=&top_category=&urlLangId=&cm_vc=-10005

Sorry for the long link. I don't know if I can give this to her or if I should just call the vet. Also, should I separate her from the other kids? I don't want her to be alone but I don't want the other kids infected. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Cocci could very well be the problem...as can enterotoxemia, e coli and a number of other issues...If you can run a poop sample to your vet and ask for a fecal test including Cocci it will help knowing you are treating for the right thing....
In the mean time, she is hunched because she hurts...Pepto will help sooth her tummy, C D Antitoxin will help with the toxins building, elecotrolytes to keep her hydrated..and Banamine for the discomfort.....once you confirm Cocci Sulmet is fine to use...the vet might have Albon or Dimethox which is good too..


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you for the reply happybleats! When I went down to take her temp she acted like she was back to normal with her back straightened. Her temp is 103.2. I call the vet, thank you!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im glad she is acting well...temp is good...once you have a fecal done you will know how best to proceed...I would still go a head and do the pepto, CD antitoxin, (if you dont have CD Ant. then Milk of Magnesia will help too....if her condition is no cocci then its a rumen issue and treatment to protect the rumen is important. 

C D Antitoxin is one medication I try to never be with out..its hard to find so I have to I order it....Its only job is to rid the body of toxins...these toxin build when ever the rumen is off..such as with the runs..this is why when ever there is a case here with the runs I always say C D Antitoxin ... If you dont have this on hand I recommend getting some and putting it in your frig. it is a life saver.


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Called the vet and had to leave a message. I'll have to look into getting some C D Antitoxin. Where do you order yours, if you don't mind me asking? I have some Milk of Magnesia, how much of that do I give her? How exactly does that help her is it's a laxative and she'd got scours? Sorry for all of the questions, I'm a worried goat momma!


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Got ahold of the vet, she advised that my girl gets 60cc's OR 2-3 tablespoon of Peptobismol two to three times today and see how she is tomorrow. She said if there is no improvement we'll go ahead and do a fecal. I'll keep this updated so if anyone else has this issue, they'll know what to try. Thank you happybleats!!! :angelgoat: :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would go ahead and have the fecal done no matter what. The Pepto may work for a day or two so it will seem like all is ok. Make sure they check for coccidia too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Karen..I wouldnt wait..with cocci or any worm for that matter that is causing the runs means its doing damage...waiting is only going to make it worse...

on the MOM...it is a laxative but it also have toxicity binding qualities in it.... binding the toxicity is the key...once the rumen is clean of toxins it can function better and then you work on the runs...keeping the goat hydrated is most important...
dose is 15 cc per 60# of MOM...
I order the C D Antitoxin from Jeffers...


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Okay, sounds good. I'll get a fecal done on her ASAP. Thank you both so much!


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

happybleats, is this the kind of C D Antitoxin you get?
http://www.jefferspet.com/c-d-antitoxin/camid/LIV/cp/A9-C3/


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Or, would this type of C D Antitoxin work also: 
http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Clostridium-Perfringens-Types-C-D-Antitoxin/87-31.html


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

The link you posted from PBS animal is the kind I just bought for my nubian that is sick...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is fine or the other one they have is fine too.


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Okay, great. Thank you! I'll keep you posted and let you know what I find out. Thanks again, you guys are the best!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes I order that one from Jeffers but either one is fine..what ever you can get your hands on lol


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

*****UPDATE*****
I just wanted to update this topic. The results from the fecal showed high count for strongyles, coccidia and tapes. I got a treatment from the vet and they'll be getting another fecal done here soon (14 days after their last treatment). A huge thank you to you guys for suggesting the fecal. :hi5:


----------

